# New Lakans to pass down the art



## Mark Lynn (Aug 19, 2013)

Just wanted to pass on the good news that two of my students were promoted to Lakan Isa and Dayang Isa this weekend at a seminar with Bruce Chui and Jack Hogan.

Kevin and Jackie Bradbury (who does post on MT) came to me almost three years ago after studying with their instructor David Jones who is under Bruce.  They had relocated to my area and had looked for a Modern Arnis instructor to train under.  Long story short they saw I was on MT but couldn't reach me (my PM box was full), we finally met when I visited a TKD school they were attending.  They were my students from then on, a few months later their daughter joined them in leaving that school.

Jackie and Kevin have become great friends over the past couple of years and they have really helped my martial arts program.  They have been training with me in class for almost 5 hrs a week since then, as well as training on their own at home on their own time.  They take a yearly trek to attend a seminar with Jack and Bruce and to play with their former training partners in arnis.  Watching them get ready for this years seminar (as I taught the beginners in class) I could see there was no reason not to test them for their Lakan and Dayan ranks and I decided to have a test for them secretly at the seminar.  I called and arranged it with their former instructor and he arranged it with Bruce.  I then had to get certs. created, belts ordered, cancel classes and make travel plans to attend the seminar myself.

It was awesome, a complete surprise for them.  We (David, Bruce, and I) all watched them work with various students over three hours of play time Friday night and then though out the day on Saturday.  As Bruce said the change he saw in them (improvement since the last time he saw them) was huge.  Since they didn't know my plans they just played for the sake of learning and testing themselves, therefore we (instructors) all got to see them in their more natural environment.

They were tested under my school's authority Hidden Sword Martial Arts in Presas Arnis which is a combination of Modern Arnis and Kombatan of which I am the chief instructor.  All three of us (David, Bruce, and I) signed off on their certs for my school.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry, I want to make sure everyone knows, I went to visit the TKD school to meet with the head instructor, not to poach a student.  I was pointed out to Jackie as someone who did their art and she approached me she freaked out when she found out I was the person on MT she couldn't PM because my box was full.  Nor did I ever put any pressure on their daughter to leave that school as well.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 19, 2013)

Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## Carol (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats all around!   Wonderful news to hear 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TwentyThree (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm Jackie. 

Honored is a word that is utterly inadequate to express how we feel, but it's the only one that in any way describes it.

Thank you, Mark.

We are completely dedicated to continuing to develop our understanding and skill in Arnis. It is the art of our hearts and is something I will do until I keel over (probably with a stick in my hand).

We have been blessed to have had such amazing teachers!

Now if you will excuse me, I have a few leftover bruises I should probably ice.:lol:


----------



## MJS (Aug 21, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 21, 2013)

Well done, Mark, and tell them congratulations from me.  I'll be looking forward to working with them when I come down to Texas later this year.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mauthos (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats guys


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 22, 2013)

Dan Anderson said:


> Well done, Mark, and tell them congratulations from me.  *I'll be looking forward to working with them when I come down to Texas later this year.*
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Dan

Yeah we are still trying to work that out.  Plans have changed, as the place I was looking at might have gotten a better offer.  Needless to say if I can get a place I still plan to have you down.  When you come down we need to have a session on your motion application in regards to the anyos, principals of the take downs etc. etc.  Started working with my students on Anyo Isa last night and they really enjoyed learning the form.  I've also taught some of the anyos to several of my karate students now, those that really enjoy working on katas.  Anyway we are looking forward to having you come down sometime for a seminar, once we get things settled as to the school or not.

I'm sure Jackie and Kevin would also like to learn your countering the counter methodology, I've taught them some based on what you showed me previously but not in your framework.  That was one thing that was real apparent with both Jackie and Kevin was their ability to think outside of the box and to flow into counters when playing with the Tapi drills last weekend.  

Mark


----------

